# Fake news can have an impact on the entire population



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Fake fabricated news presented by the networks on September 11. The military/Norad was conductiing an exercise that involved hijacked airplanes. perfect cover for what happened.

Two of the alleged flights United/American that (ALLEGEDLY) flew into the WTC, tower 1/2 were video doctored by somebody and released to the media news. 

No aluminum plane could take out those huge 2 inch thick girdersm take out the other inside girders and parts of it come out the other side in a fireball. No parts of airplanes found at street level except one engine that was
not the proper engine for these 767 planes experts say. 

Today with a missile attack, video doctoring (computer cgi) can make it look like a plane... but was it?

All we know is that around 3,000 people died inside needlessy from those two towers from the fireballs and what appears to be a controlled demolition of both tall towers. 

Tower 7 that was not hit by a plane, came down in what appears to be a contriolled demolition later on around 5pm.

The pentagon, supposedly hit at ground level was some clever media manipulation. The part that was hit was empty at the time and supposed was the Navy area which had the records for the missing 2 Trillion that Rumsfield was talking about.

The Shanksville PA crash into the ground was just that, no plane debris, no bodies!

None of the planes black boxes were ever recovered or investigated.

Most of the 19 alleged hijackers were in Saudi Arabia the day after 9/11, and had no clue their names were named by the FBI.

a lot more info in the youtube clips including opinions of engineers/architectects and demolition experts agree that no passenger plane could take out all those tower steel girders. The twin towers were designed to take an aircraft hit from a Boeing 707 when they were built in the early 70s. 

September Clues (new version) NO plane Theory, Breaking the matrix
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIfMw7mEDNk


----------



## none (Jan 15, 2013)

Retarded.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is a long list of unanswered questions on the events of that day.

Anyone who believes the "official" story hasn't researched the information.

The first question........asked by experienced pilots, is how an inexperienced, unqualified person managed to fly a passenger jet into the Pentagon at ground level.

Given the sharp turns required, barely clearing a highway overpass and skimming along the ground would be near impossible for any pilot..........and no security video from one of the most secured buildings in the world of the plane actually hitting the Pentagon.

Lots and lots of other questions as well.

Interesting that Trump has the opportunity to release classified documents about the JFK assassination after all these years. 

There is reported to be a lot of pages of documentation, focusing primarily on Oswald's relationship to Russia.

Relationship to Russia..........sound familiar ?

Donald Rumsfeld made an interesting comment one year after 9-11 at a press conference.....note the last line referencing US history.

_Reports that say that something hasn't happened are always interesting to me, because as we know, there are known knowns; there are things we know we know. We also know there are known unknowns; that is to say we know there are some things we do not know. But there are also unknown unknowns – the ones we don't know we don't know. *And if one looks throughout the history of our country and other free countries, it is the latter category that tend to be the difficult ones.*_


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Good post sags and there is a show on the History channel following the Russian, Oswald story.

A lot of boxes were checked after 9/11 like war and increased surveillance and bills being passed.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

This academic paper, published in a reputable journal, concludes that "there is evidence of unusual option market activity in the days leading up to September 11 that is consistent with investors trading on advance knowledge of the attacks"

Poteshman, Allen M. "Unusual option market activity and the terrorist attacks of September 11, 2001." The Journal of Business 79.4 (2006): 1703-1726.

Note! This doesn't mean 9/11 was faked, nor does it point to a conspiracy. But I still think it's very interesting.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

sags said:


> There is a long list of unanswered questions on the events of that day.
> 
> Anyone who believes the "official" story hasn't researched the information.
> 
> ...


Rumsfield was good at bafflegab..but he did make one freudian error in one of his speeches concerning the attack on the pentagon..where he mentioned "missile" but quickly corrected it to plane.

Also the confusion on 9/11 was also because the military was scheduled for a war game exercise where hijacked planes simulation exercise were supposed to the order of the day, and many of the radar operators and airforce base command were confused as whether the reports of the first hijacked 757 (AA Flt11) was an exercise or a real life situation.

The exercise that day was based on operation Northwoods..an old US plan to pretend that aircraft were highjacked shoot them down with drones, then blame Cuba for downing passenger aircraft with loss of life. That didn't happen.
http://www.whatreallyhappened.com/WRHARTICLES/northwoods.html



> Code named Operation Northwoods, the plan, which had the written approval of the Chairman and every member of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, called for innocent people to be shot on American streets; for boats carrying refugees fleeing Cuba to be sunk on the high seas; for a wave of violent terrorism to be launched in Washington, D.C., Miami, and elsewhere. *People would be framed for bombings they did not commit; planes would be hijacked. *Using phony evidence, all of it would be blamed on Castro, thus giving Lemnitzer and his cabal the excuse, as well as the public and international backing, *they needed to launch their war.*


TWO fighter jets finally were scrambled but sent off in the other direction towards the
atlantic ocean as part of their standard operating procedure. There are dozens of military fighter bases in the
US northeast close to New York and Washington. 

Here is another youtube video clip done by the American pilots association..on what may have happened based on radar tracking..
Background audio from air traffic control 

*9-11 Intercepted*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Laaq44SDgg


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

There is too much information to believe the official government version is anywhere near the truth.

Americans don't trust their government, maybe for good reason.


----------



## tygrus (Mar 13, 2012)

The oddest thing is the timing and death toll. For buildings that hold 50,000 working people plus a bunch of tourists on top and the street below packed, the time to hit those things wasn't 7am, it would have been like closer to 11am. And not an hour apart, more like 5 minutes apart before the area could be evacuated. 

If one thing terrorists are good at its maximizing death toll. Someone spending years casing the area and learning to get around security, hijack and fly a plane sure didnt know much about the target.

And we havent seen anything as complex as this attack in nearly 20 yrs.


----------



## Parkuser (Mar 12, 2014)

carverman said:


> ...
> a lot more info in the youtube clips including opinions of engineers/architectects and demolition experts agree that no passenger plane could take out all those tower steel girders. The twin towers were designed to take an aircraft hit from a Boeing 707 when they were built in the early 70s.
> 
> ...


There was a technical/scientific committee of experts investigating why the buildings collapsed. One of the experts was from the National Research Council, Division of Building Research. After they issued the report he had an interesting talk at NRC. I do not remember the details, but the steel girders were covered with heat insulation, taken out in several places by the plane. The fire (jet fuel plus the rest) heated up the no longer heat-insulated steel which lost its rigidity, the hot girders buckled. Once the floors on fire started going the rest collapsed.

He also mentioned, one of the lessons learned was, when a high-rise is on fire get the hell out of there. Previously it was assumed, if you are not in direct vicinity you should wait for the firemen to take care of the floors on fire.

But my main point is, if there was a cover-up conspiracy NRC was on it. And I would not be surprised if Senator Ted Cruz’s father was on it too. An interesting Canadian angle.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

tygrus said:


> The oddest thing is the timing and death toll. For buildings that hold 50,000 working people plus a bunch of tourists on top and the street below packed, the time to hit those things wasn't 7am, it would have been like closer to 11am. And not an hour apart, more like 5 minutes apart before the area could be evacuated.




the first plane struck the north tower of the world trade center at 8:46 am on 9/11.

the 2nd plane hit the south tower 17 minutes later, at 9:03 am.


.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

tygrus said:


> The oddest thing is the timing and death toll. For buildings that hold 50,000 working people plus a bunch of tourists on top and the street below packed, the time to hit those things wasn't 7am, it would have been like closer to 11am. And not an hour apart, more like 5 minutes apart before the area could be evacuated.
> 
> If one thing terrorists are good at its maximizing death toll. Someone spending years casing the area and learning to get around security, hijack and fly a plane sure didnt know much about the target.
> 
> And we havent seen anything as complex as this attack in nearly 20 yrs.


Lots of unanswered questions that probably will never be answered.

I've been watching this series on the events of 9/11 on Youtube strictly from a physics point of view.

Some experts (such as John Lear ( a former commercial pilot and the son of Learjet founder), is saying that in regards to any aluminum cigar shaped plane with aluminum wings, it simply cannot possess the energy to slice through steel box columns, *
roughly 13 inches by 13.5 inches and 2.25 inches thick *on the *UPPER floors* 
*lower floors that had larger columns that were 2.5 inches thick.
*


> The box columns reduced in size and thickness at the upper floors, but were still substantial steel columns for which an aircraft of any size would not pose any serious threat. *The minimum thickness was 2.25 inches for the columns between the impact zone* for the alleged plane that supposedly hit Tower 2 (South Tower) between the 77th and 85th floors.


 He is saying that the plane (assuming it was a Boeing 757 or 767) could not go through
all the internal columns even if it could penetrate the perimeter columns with the glass windows.

others are begging to differ

I found the takeoff weight of a Boeing 757 as 255,000 lbs converted to kg = 116,000 kg
Kinectic energy is based on the formula : KE=0.5 x mass x (speed in m/sec)2 and expressed in Joules

1 joule is approximately the energy force to move a 56gm tennis ball at 6m/s (22kph) or so they say.

so using the ready made formula supplied in this link:
http://www.ajdesigner.com/phpenergykenetic/kenetic_energy_equation.php

Lets assume the 757(s) was flying into the towers at 500mph (804kph),
the kinetic energy it would impart on the tower(s): 

(This is yet another argument because the aviation experts are saying that a commercial airliner cannot
fly at that speed at sea level..(around the 77th to 85th floor when it lined up with the tower). 

(By plugging in the numbers) would be: 2, 897,749,043.2 squared = 8,396,949,2xx joules..

Thats a lot of kinetic energy hitting the tower, even if this energy starts to disapate as the plane explodes apart inside the floors it hit with some pieces of it and the exit steel columns come out the other side.
One firey large part (presumed to be one of it's engines landed a couple blocks away) .

Now if a tower such as the WTC, was hit by the space shuttle on it's re-entry travelling at 17,500 mph, it would cut clean through the tower like a bullet into a stick of butter. 

I don't have enough calculation power to calculate what that number would be in joules since the kinetic energy doubles with the square of the speed (velocity)

KE=1/2 mv2

At twice the velocity for the same mass, the kinetic energy will be four times the original value.

Here is a good link with plenty of pictures on this argument (did the planes actually penetrate the exterior
walls of the WTC or is it a case of "cartoon physics/ cgi "?
https://911planeshoax.com/


----------

